# Study Abroad!



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Who's scared out of their minds to do a study abroad program. If I didn't have S.A. I would go in a heartbeat. Most of my friends are going away to different places next semester and I feel so left out. I can't handle all the new people that I would have to meet. Most people hang out with folks from their school. Anyone going or have gone to study abroad?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

...yes.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I would like to study abroad, but I'm terrified of that the rest of the group would all be friends with each other and I'd be the loner.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm going to go to Europe early next year. I'm a little terrified to be in a different place for a whole semester, especially since I've never been off the continent, but it's a great experience. I think it might be easier because, there's usually a lot of people from different schools participating who might not be going with someone they know. Ironically, I think the language barrier between the locals might help me feel more at ease.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to do it in England maybe but it's more my separation anxiety disorder that's keeping me from that than my social anxiety disorder.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I would LOVE to do study abroad if it wasn't for my social anxiety and if it actually worked for my major.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I suppose it would be interesting to try but I am to scared to leave home alone let alone go overseas. Seriously, in my whole life the only time I have been alone at all was when going to school.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Heck i'd be terrified to do that. I would like to travel out of the U.S someday tho. I just can't be expected to be a competent studier under those conditions (it would be risky because i'd fail classes if i totally freaked out). Good luck if you decide to go though!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

One million dollars.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope to sometime, and hopefully by then my SA won't be as bad..


----------



## Alexx (Feb 26, 2007)

I would love to do a semester abroad. I am deluded enough to think it might help my SA since any time I talk to people it would be 'justified', since I'm not expected to know everything about wherever it is I would be studying.

Or something.

Unfortunately, it doesn't work for my majors, and I don't have the money. =/


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd love to do it but it's expensive as hell. My brother went to Germany when he was at NC State. He broke his bank account and damn near broke mine. It would be a nice adventure though. He came back anti-american but it wore off after a couple of months.


----------

